# Have you seen this crazy deck stuff? Looks like Rhino Liner...



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

I came across this today while I was canvassing. Looks and feels tough, must be 1/8th inch thick!! Lady says she got it at Home Depot, anyone have any experience with it? What's the duration of this stuff vs stain or p&f enamel?


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

It's not that new. Commercial suppliers have had it and now it's going retail in the box stores. Saw a video display in Lowe's recently.

It is pretty cool, though.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I've seen it....I talked to the guy from rhino shield...the stuff is so expensive $8,000 for a small trim job...has to be sprayed too..siding and trim...ridiculous primers....there is all different kinds of versions of it..... dumbest thing is...you stain cedar! There selling it to people with cedar homes.....
Try just putting Sherwin duration on cedar...in my opinion..very stupid... its too thick..now imagine this stuff on cedar...I have seen duration on cedar last but you won't catch me putting paint on cedar.... I'd put stain over paint on cedar before more paint.....I hate painting cedar....makes me feel like why do good prep or even make it look good if its just gunna peel right away...


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I've seen it....I talked to the guy from rhino shield...the stuff is so expensive $8,000 for a small trim job...has to be sprayed too..siding and trim...ridiculous primers....there is all different kinds of versions of it..... dumbest thing is...you stain cedar! There selling it to people with cedar homes.....
> Try just putting Sherwin duration on cedar...in my opinion..very stupid... its too thick..now imagine this stuff on cedar...I have seen duration on cedar last but you won't catch me putting paint on cedar.... I'd put stain over paint on cedar before more paint.....I hate painting cedar....makes me feel like why do good prep or even make it look good if its just gunna peel right away...


I have not seen it on CEDAR, but pressure treated pine decks and it looks to be pretty good so far, though time will tell!!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Rhino shield tryed getting me to sub from them last year...sounded unethical and like a mess.....there is all kinds of different forms of it.....25year warantty and $20,000 and 4 coats later....


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> I've seen it....I talked to the guy from rhino shield...the stuff is so expensive $8,000 for a small trim job...has to be sprayed too..siding and trim...ridiculous primers....there is all different kinds of versions of it..... dumbest thing is...you stain cedar! There selling it to people with cedar homes.....
> Try just putting Sherwin duration on cedar...in my opinion..very stupid... its too thick..now imagine this stuff on cedar...I have seen duration on cedar last but you won't catch me putting paint on cedar.... I'd put stain over paint on cedar before more paint.....I hate painting cedar....makes me feel like why do good prep or even make it look good if its just gunna peel right away...


I only saw it on the deck floor, pretty sure the lady said her husband rolled it on. Prob only got like 125 sq ft out of the gallon lullzz


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

I've actually used it on a few decks for customers who wanted it done. It's called Deck Restore. The product does not go that far at all. Literally 75-100 sq feet per gallon if applied correctly. 2 coats is a must. It does work very well at hiding imperfections and damage to old decks. It fills small gaps and cracks. And it lasts a long time if the surface is prepped right. I did one 4 years ago and it still looks new. It can look a lot nicer than the pic above.


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Cozza. I just watched the YouTube video on it, pretty cool stuff. Now I can make anyone's deck feel like a friggin high school track


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Its an elastomeric type paint, comes in very few limited colors, you need to use special roller. There is an ever better product out there that comes in any color you want, recoat in 1 hour, has similar texture and is applied with a regular roller and the same price as the Home Depot product.

http://www.gulfsynthetics.com/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a pine pallet I used to store my ATV on I primed it and put Rhino Liner on it 4 years ago and it is still holding up I used 3 gallong and was pretty impressed, I never saw a video or heard of any one doing this. I have seen recently the product they spray on houses and was a little interested in it until i found out how much it costs.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I have seen Deck Restore, never used it. Does seem to hold up a long time.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SkinnyAdam said:


> I came across this today while I was canvassing. Looks and feels tough, must be 1/8th inch thick!! Lady says she got it at Home Depot, anyone have any experience with it? What's the duration of this stuff vs stain or p&f enamel?


 Looks like the painted walls I just got done skimming!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw this last year at a SW pro show. It was an additive to acrylic paint, or stain.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Red Truck said:


> I have seen Deck Restore, never used it.


That's exactly what the pic looks like

Apparently it's a DIY product. It must go on like mud.


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

It does remind me of a high school track! It can go on concrete as well.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I've seen it....I talked to the guy from rhino shield...the stuff is so expensive $8,000 for a small trim job...has to be sprayed too..siding and trim...ridiculous primers....there is all different kinds of versions of it..... dumbest thing is...you stain cedar! There selling it to people with cedar homes.....
> Try just putting Sherwin duration on cedar...in my opinion..very stupid... its too thick..now imagine this stuff on cedar...I have seen duration on cedar last but you won't catch me putting paint on cedar.... I'd put stain over paint on cedar before more paint.....I hate painting cedar....makes me feel like why do good prep or even make it look good if its just gunna peel right away...


Cedar is an incredibly stable wood and holds paint very well. Especially quarter sawn cedar as used on the older homes. I'm not talking about this rhino stuff on it, but normal paint is fine on cedar. It's not gonna peel right away unless you're doing something wrong, or if its over a 100 year old peeler with a boat load of old coats of paint on it.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Cedar is an incredibly stable wood and holds paint very well. Especially quarter sawn cedar as used on the older homes. I'm not talking about this rhino stuff on it, but normal paint is fine on cedar. It's not gonna peel right away unless you're doing something wrong, or if its over a 100 year old peeler with a boat load of old coats of paint on it.


Then why does "paint" peel off of cedar in huge strips? Like 7 out of 10 times...I've only seen a hand full of cedar painted homes......


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Never seen that stuff before. Sure is ugly.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That stuff is an abomination....


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

I've seen it. Washed some of it last year, gets dirty like crazy. Looks horrible and its so thick it'll bridge the gaps between boards. Looks kinda tricky to put down...bet its even harder to get rid of..


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

1camper said:


> I've seen it. Washed some of it last year, gets dirty like crazy. Looks horrible and its so thick it'll bridge the gaps between boards. Looks kinda tricky to put down...bet its even harder to get rid of..


Don't use the RESTORE product from the big box. 

Use Deck/Dock REVIVE by gulf systems, mixed with gloss paint and is washable, easy application is 1/2-3/4" roller, it doesnt bridge gaps, its a polymer cementitous product with 14 day potlife, the big box product is an elastomeric and not as friendly to apply


----------



## dana1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I used it on a concrete porch before. works good. Also great for pool decks and inground pool cement.


----------

